# DAFV fordert Umsetzung der EU-Biodiversitätsstrategie mit Augenmaß



## fleks (12. Januar 2021)

Bitte dann auch Kajakern, SUPlern, Freizeitschlauchbootkapitänen, Schwimmern, Badegästen und Ornitologen die Nutzung verbieten. Studien zeigen, dass Tiere durch Störungen aufgeschreckt, verscheucht und in ihrem natürlichen Lebensraum gestört werden. Was häufig dazu führt, dass diese ihre Nahrungsaufnahme unterbrechen und dadurch eine Gefährdung der Tiere besteht. Wenn schon, dann schon richtig....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Januar 2021)

fleks schrieb:


> Bitte dann auch Kajakern, SUPlern, Freizeitschlauchbootkapitänen, Schwimmern, Badegästen und Ornitologen die Nutzung verbieten. Studien zeigen, dass Tiere durch Störungen aufgeschreckt, verscheucht und in ihrem natürlichen Lebensraum gestört werden. Was häufig dazu führt, dass diese ihre Nahrungsaufnahme unterbrechen und dadurch eine Gefährdung der Tiere besteht. Wenn schon, dann schon richtig....



Genau in diese Richtung geht es doch schon. Hier in Mittelfranken wird seitens der Behörden an Gutachten gearbeitet (bzw. ist es teils bereits durch Verordnungen geregelt), um privates Paddeln auf Flüssen einzuschränken. Das dürfte allerdings absehbar einige Verfassungsklagen auslösen, da die Bayerische Verfassung das Gemeinnutzungsrecht vorsieht. Hier wird aber mit EU-Vorgaben und FFH argumentiert.

Einzelne Gebiete sind hier in der Umgebung bereits von März bis September komplett für den Zutritt gesperrt (siehe als Beispiel: Vogelfreistätte Weihergebiet bei Mohrhof).


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2021)

Für mich ist grundsätzlich völlig unverständlich wie man anderen Spezies mehr Rechte zur Nutzung unseres gemeinsamen Lebensraumes einräumen kann, als uns selbst.


----------



## Vanner (12. Januar 2021)

Da bin ich voll bei dir.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Januar 2021)

fleks schrieb:


> Bitte dann auch Kajakern, SUPlern, Freizeitschlauchbootkapitänen, Schwimmern, Badegästen und Ornitologen die Nutzung verbieten. Studien zeigen, dass Tiere durch Störungen aufgeschreckt, verscheucht und in ihrem natürlichen Lebensraum gestört werden. Was häufig dazu führt, dass diese ihre Nahrungsaufnahme unterbrechen und dadurch eine Gefährdung der Tiere besteht. Wenn schon, dann schon richtig....



Korrekt, dann sollte auch wirklich niemand mehr in solchen Gebieten etwas zu suchen haben. Dann wird vom Staat einfach irgendein unparteiischer Dritter bestimmt, der rein der Bezahlung wegen dort gelegentlich einmal nach dem Rechten schaut und die Überreste der neuen Wildnis zusammenfegt.

Ansonsten macht man nämlich gerne einfach einmal ein Soziales Jahr beim NABU und spaziert etwa als Park Ranger trotzdem durch die geschützten Gebiete oder man nimmt an einer Vogelzählung teil. So kann man als kleine Elite weiterhin die Natur für sich genießen, während man mit seinem Wahlverhalten etc. schön dafür sorgt dass andere zukünftig aus dieser Natur ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## magi (2. Februar 2021)

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass der DAFV auch mal etwas aggressiver auftritt wenn sich solche Ereignisse ankündigen. "Reichsbedenkenträger" haben wir echt genug! Gerade wenn es konkret in Richtung Fang- oder Zutrittsverbote geht. Da könnte man ruhig mal mit (Sammel-)Klagen drohen! Gerade als vor einiger zeit z.B. das Aalfangverbot im Raum stand, müssten doch theoretisch Millionen an Schadensersatz zusammenkommen. Warum spielt ein Dachverband diese Karte nicht mal aus!?


----------



## rheinfischer70 (2. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Für mich ist grundsätzlich völlig unverständlich wie man anderen Spezies mehr Rechte zur Nutzung unseres gemeinsamen Lebensraumes einräumen kann, als uns selbst.


Naja, ich komme aus NRW und kenne praktisch keinen Lebensraum im größeren Umkreis, wo nicht täglich ein Mensch rumtrampelt.
Ein extrem dichtes Wegenetz durchzieht die Landschaft und selbst entlegene Stellen werden täglich durch Hundebesitzer, Angler, Spaziergänger betreten.

Ich wünsche mir schon kleine Nischen, in denen die Natur ungestört sein darf.

Wahrscheinlich wird es aber darauf hinauslaufen, dass Angeln großflächig verboten wird, während Hundebesitzer ihre Münsterländer dort frei laufen lassen und das Partyvolk dort ungestört ihren Dreck liegen lässt.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Februar 2021)

Es kommt immer darauf an, wie die Vorgaben vor Ort umgesetzt werden.
Mein badischer Baggersee liegt selbstverständlich auch im FFH Gebiet und die Gemeinde steht auf dem Standpunkt, es handelt sich bei dem See um eine Freizeiteinrichtung.
Freibad, Campingplatz, Segler, Surfer, Taucher, Angler, ja sogar ein Modellflugplatz finden dort ihre Nische.
Und da lassen die sich auch nicht reinreden!
Ein internationaler Vogelrastplatz, Naturschutzgebiet befindet sich gleich nebenan, hinter der ICE Trasse, dort dürfen sich die Fernglasträger und Vogelspanner ausleben.
Damit können hier alle leben!
Als vor Jahren der Gemeinde angeboten wurde, ihre 30 Million € Schulden in ein eben so hohes Guthaben umzuwandeln und dafür der Baggersee mit Schüttgut aus der Stuttgart 21 Baustelle verfüllt wird, so dass nur noch ca. 1m Wassertiefe übrig bleibt, wurde dies im Gemeinderat abgelehnt.
Die Vogelschützer fanden den Vorschlag super, weil Flachwasserzonen für Vögel der wertvollste Lebensraum ist.
Ich habs gefeiert das der Gemeinderat ablehnte und im Vorfeld gezittert, weil ich fest geglaubt habe, die greifen zu und schnappen sich die Kohle.
Nix war, der See bleibt Freizeitgebiet.
Wie man sieht kann Naturschutz auch einvernehmlich gelöst werden.
Mir ist allerdings bewusst, dass dies eher die Ausnahme als die Regel ist!

Jürgen


----------



## thanatos (2. Februar 2021)

Unsere Natur kann man nicht genug schützen und das am besten wenn der
Mensch in seinen vier Wänden bleibt ,home office ( bestimmt falsch geschrieben -
ich meine zu deutsch  Heimarbeit )wo nicht möglich Arbeitsort nur mit dem Fahrrad
aufsuchen . Habe mir mal echt Gedanken gemacht warum immer weniger Vögel mein
Futterhäuschen besuchen - ich habe ihnen in der Aufzuchtzeit das Futter vernichtet 
Als ich vor ca 30 Jahren von Rostock nach Brandenburg mit dem Auto unterwegs
war mußte ich zwei mal anhalten um  die Scheibe von Insektenleichen zu befreien das Wasser
hat nicht gereicht . Im vergangenem Jahr von Hamburg nach Brandenburg
hat ein halber Liter gereicht .  Das gibt mir zu bedenken .
Fazit : Der Mensch sollte sich nur frisch gewaschen nackt in unsere Natur einfügen
es gibt ja schon einige Nacktwanderwege nur wie komme ich da nackt hin ?
sind ja etwa 100 Km .
Ich möchte ja aber man hat es nicht leicht ein 101 % iger Naturschützer zu werden .


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Naja, ich komme aus NRW und kenne praktisch keinen Lebensraum im größeren Umkreis, wo nicht täglich ein Mensch rumtrampelt.



Ein Anzeichen dafür dass zuviele Menschen vorhanden sind.
Und nicht nur hier. Die Welt ist überbevölkert mit Menschen und jeder will gut leben. Da bleibt die Natur zwangsläufig auf der Strecke.
China macht es doch vor. Globale Geburtenkontrolle könnte die Menschheit und den Planeten evtl. noch retten.
Wenn es so weiter geht, sieht die Erde bald aus wie ein Feld nach einer Heuschreckenplage.
Aber mach dir nicht allzu viele Gedanken.
Letzlich wird sich die Natur von allem erholen - auch vom Menschen.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Februar 2021)

xxx


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dann wird vom Staat einfach irgendein unparteiischer Dritter bestimmt, der rein der Bezahlung wegen dort gelegentlich einmal nach dem Rechten schaut und die Überreste der neuen Wildnis zusammenfegt.



Was glaubst Du, wer so einen Job bekommen würde?
Ohne Vita bei NABU<<<<<>>>>> Chancenlos


----------

